# Vacuum Sealer Helluva Deal!



## berninga87 (Oct 18, 2011)

So in the past few weeks I've been scrounging for all the info I can find on making bacon, and in meantime I've decided I need a vacuum sealer. Being one to shop around I visited all the retail stores I could think of that would carry these items to do some price comparing, and found this on the Kmart clearance shelf. 








It's a Foodsaver model V840. I think that this model has been discontinued, and you see it here as is as I bought it....no box, no owners manual, no accessories, and a missing knob at the top, but if you can make out the blurred price tag, it says 89.95 at the top at 11.95 at the bottom! I could hardly keep a straight face at the counter as I bought it...and it works (display model)! I found it last Saturday, sealed up some apple slices that night(thought they would be good for a test in the fridge) and the slices have already well outlasted the slices left in a bowl in the fridge. Hopefully the seal will last a lot longer than a couple of days, but I'm still pretty stoked about the find! Better yet, Foodsaver has agreed to send me the missing items from my purchase, since the product I bought was supposed to come with an accessory hose and a couple containers. Trust me I'm not trying to gloat or brag(I'm not the type I promise!) but just a message to all my SMF friends out there to keep your eyes open for sweet deals in unexpected places! The store manager even thought it was bogus, but they have to honor the price on the product!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 18, 2011)

Great score Buddy!

After you use it a few times, you won't know how you ever got along without one.


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Oct 18, 2011)

Excellent catch. I always go up and down the Clearance isle in every store that has one.

Love some of the deals I get.

Happy Smokin'

Mike


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 18, 2011)

Gloat Away!

Nice Score

Todd


----------



## bluebombersfan (Oct 18, 2011)

Nice score!!


----------



## sierra (Oct 18, 2011)

Good deal! Even better you got them to ship you the missing pieces!


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 18, 2011)

Great deal congrats on finding it


----------



## venture (Oct 18, 2011)

Actually, with all the missing items, they were lucky to get anything for it.  In the process, you got a super deal!  Way to keep your eyes open!

It sounds like Food Saver customer service took good care of you, too.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## bigfish98 (Oct 18, 2011)

Sweet!  They didn't have two did they?!


----------



## jc1947 (Oct 18, 2011)

*Fabulous deal!!!!!!!! I paid 10 times that much for mine!*

*JC1947*


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 18, 2011)

Great score


----------



## raymo76 (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh man that's a bad @$$ deal!


----------



## berninga87 (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks all! The apples I sealed up I left in the fridge for a test run, and still today they are sealed and with little discoloration! I think we can call this one good. Having a vacuum sealer opens up many new options, now that I can store the massive amounts of meat that I've wanted to smoke safely until they all get eaten.


----------



## jjwdiver (Oct 26, 2011)

I have also used mine to store "extra" rub when I make a batch - stays fresh!  Heck...I sealed up 2 t-shirts and mailed them to the states in an envelope and they traveled great!

John


----------

